# Mein natürlicher Teich



## Koelner (16. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch hier einmal meinen Teich vorstellen.

*Vorab folgende Daten:*

Der Teich hat eine Ausdehnung ca. 2,6 x 2,6m, ca. 6,75m², tiefste Tiefe 0,8m.
Ergibt ein Volumen von ca. 1.800l ([Grundfläche x Tiefe] / 3) - 2.700l ([Grundfläche x Tiefe / 2). Ich vermute mal bei ca. 2.200l wird in etwa die Wahrheit liegen.

Er beherbergt ca. 12 Goldfische, __ Molche und __ Kröten.

*Die Geschichte des Teiches:*

Wir haben den Teich zusammen mit dem Garten im Januar diesen Jahres übernommen.
Der Vorpächter war sechs Jahre in dem Garten, der Teich stand da schon einige Zeit. Das genaue alter ist jedoch nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.

Der Vorbesitzer hat den Teich grösstenteils sich selbstüberlassen. Er griff lediglich ein wenig mit __ Schilf und Planzenschnitt ein. Daneben entschlammte er den Teich, zuletzt vor zwei-zweieinhalb Jahren zusammen mit einem Wassertauch(Grundreinigung). 
An besonders heißen Tagen schaltete er stundenweise eine kleine Pumpe ein.
Da eine Pumpe nur wenige Stunden am Tag und das auch nur eine handvoll Tage im Jahr keinen spürbaren Effekt bringt kann man den Teich denke ich ganz getrost in die Rubrick naturbelassener(-überlassener) Teich einordnen.

*Was habe ich nun vor:*

Ich weis das ein Teich mit Fischen einen Filter haben sollte. Nun habe ich lange hin und her überlegt, das Internet bemüht, mich eingelesen und meinen Horizont erweitert.
Naturbelassene Teiche zeichnen sich ja durch Ihre filterlose Funktionsfähigkeit aus und das der Mench nur soweit Pflegerich eingreift (Schneiden, Pflegeprodukte, etc.) wie es nötig ist.

Nach ähnlichen Konzept ist der Teich ja nun schon Jahrelang erfolgreich gefahren. Dies würde ich gerne nun versuchen so zu belassen.
Neben der Schnittpflege möchte ich den Teich mit Pflegeprodukten von Söll unterstützen (Dr. Roth`s Teichklar, Teichschlammentferner, AlgoSol, AuerstoffAktiv, SauerstoffDepotTabs, ...) soweit es nötig ist.

Zum Sauerstoffeintrag und zur optichen Verschönerung möchte ich als einziges techniches Hilfsmittel einen Wasserfall einsetzten. Wenn die Pflege und Qualität des Teiches so stabiel ist, das Wasser klar ist, die Kaulquappen und andere Lebewesen noch immer genug Nahrung finden werde ich es so belassen und mich über ein stabieles Ökosystem freuen, das ohne Filter gesund und vorallem natürlich ist.

*Hier noch ein paar Bilder:*

Medium 23604 anzeigenJanuar, ein Tag nach der Übernahme: das Schilf ist noch nicht geschnitten

Medium 23602 anzeigenJanuar, zwei Tage später: Dicke Schneeschicht.

Medium 23607 anzeigenApril: Das Schilf ist geschnitten und auch alle anderen Pflanzen gestutzt.

Medium 23609 anzeigenApril: Pünktlich, zwei Tage nach dem schneiden, fanden sich Kröten und Molche ein. Vor drei Tagen habe ich einen ganzen batzen Laichschnüre entdeckt. Das Ökosystem klappt, vielen dank für die Ehre und das Vertrauen liebe Kröten und Molche.

Weitere Bilder findet Ihr im Album.


----------



## Koelner (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein natürlicher Teich*

Meine bessere Hälfte mag nicht auf dauer soviel ausgeben für Pflegeprodukte. 

Es wird nun nur vorläufig auf Pflegeprodukte laufen und parallel wird auf Filter und Pumpe gespart.


----------



## zahnfee (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein natürlicher Teich*

  Herzlich willkommen! 

Ich hab zwar nur nen Mini, aber ein paar Sachen hab ich hier gelernt:

- keine "Pflegeprodukte" in den Teich kippen!!!
- Geld in Unterwasserpflanzen investieren
- Goldfische machen jede Menge Dreck, also nicht ohne *richtigen* Filter + Pumpe machbar
- __ Moderlieschen sind besser geeignet, aber ob die Größe + Tiefe deines Teiches ausreicht...?!

Hier wird ein toller Naturteich ohne Technik vorgestellt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26395/?q=Teichbau

Es meldet sich bestimmt noch jemand, der dir besser helfen kann. Bin gespannt wie dein Teich sich entwickelt.


----------



## California1 (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein natürlicher Teich*

Hallo,
Bevor du da jede Menge Pflegeprodukte reinkippst, kauf dir einfach mehr Wasserpflanzen.Für so viel Geld wie du für die Pflegeprodukte ausgibst,kannst du dir auch schon einen kleinen Filter kaufen, zur Not noch ein bisschen Geld dazu geben.

Lg


----------



## Koelner (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein natürlicher Teich*

Problem ist: es handelt sich um einen Schrebergarten ohne Strom.
Zur Pumpe kommt noch die Verkabelung und Befestigung der Solaranlagen. Das Modul, die Batterie und den Laderegler haben wir schon. 
Die Pumpe, die unseren Ansprüchen genüge trägt kostet 100,- dazu kommt nochmal 100€ für die Verkabelung und Montage.

Pflanzen sind soweit auch gut und viele drin.

Habe jetzt erstmal für 40€ Teichklar und SauerstoffAktiv gekauft. Mehr kommt nun nicht rein.
Die Pumpe und Verkabelung ist nun für Juni geplant und die Filteranlage für Spätsommer/ Herbst.

Mein Freund ist eher bereit den Teich sofort für 300€ zu zu schütten als 250€ sofort zu investieren. Damit er das nicht tut habe ich nun diesen weg ausgetüftelt um den Teich zu retten. War das einzige was er einsah. Er braucht noch ne ganze Weile bis er sich darauf einlassen kann.

Werde da jetzt auch nicht unmengen rein schütten. Grade so das es von er Dosierung reicht für die eher kleiner zu erwartende Teichvolumina reicht. 

Die Lumpe und der Filter kommen schnellst möglich. Der Filter vieleicht auch noch was früher, wenn ich es schaffe bis dahin selber entsprechende mittel anzusparen.

Ja, Goldfische machen viel Dreck. Die sind im Teich gewesen und sollen da auch drinbleiben. später wenn die Pumpe und der Filter laufen sehen wir dann weiter.

Ich muss nun eben erstmal unnötig ausgeben um den Teich überhaupt zu bewahren, vor dem zuschütten. Zuerst war er ganz gegen Geld für Technik ausgeben. Wusste aber selber das es nicht ohne Hilfsmittel klappt. So muste eben erst die Überlegung mit der Pflegeproduktlösung her, damit er den Teich nicht zukippt weil er umgeben könnte.
Nun halte ich den Teich mit minmalster Pflegeproduktt Zufuhr aufrecht, aber nur doviel wie überhaupt nötig sein sollte und so das der Filter das wieder verhaltnissmässig leicht rausbekommen kann und das Zepter in die Hand nehmen kann.


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein natürlicher Teich*

Hallo Koelner,
:Willkommen2

Ohne Strom ist die Filterung nicht so einfach zu realisieren. Auf den Wasserfall würde ich dann eher verzichten.
Pflegeprodukte können Auswirkungen schon mal beseitigen, eine langfristige Lösung sind sie nicht.

Gibt es im Schrebergarten ausreichend günstiges Wasser? Mit ordentlichen WW lässt sich oft mehr bewirken als mit Mitteln.

Das mit den Goldfischen ist ein langfristiges Problem. Wenn du nun für bessere Lebensbedingungen sorgst, werden die sich bald sehr stark vermehren. Die nehmen dann auch keine Rücksicht auf den Filter.


----------



## Koelner (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein natürlicher Teich*

Unsere Anlage ist recht groß dimensioniert(200watt Gesammt Modulleistung)
Die Batterie fast etwa 180 ah. Die Pumpe hat ne Leistung von 25 watt(speziell auf solar ausgerichtete Pumpe). Fördermenge 2.5000l/h bei 1,5m noch 1.200-1.500l/h

Den Rest Strom der Anlage wird sonst blos die Beleuchtung ziehen ( ca. 80 Watt wenn alles gleichzeitig anwähre) auf Dauer sind noch 100 Watt mehr Modulleistung und mehr Akkukapazität geplant, einhergehend mit noch 10 Watt für nen klenen Kühlschrank.
Strommässig liegt da alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Koelner (31. Juli 2014)

Nun ist der Teich "schon" gut 20 Monate unter meiner Obhut.

Anfang dieser Saison habe ich alle Teichpflanzschalen ausgenommen und neuen reinen Kies eingetragen. Viele Pflanzen konnte ich weiterverwenden, einige habe ich neu und hinzugekauft. Alle Planzen setzte ich in reinen Kies, um nicht zufiele Nährstoffe einzutragen. Die Seerose wucherte schon über das Zweifache der Planzschale darüberhinaus. Hierbei habe ich einen ca. 10cm langen/4-5cm Durchmesser Trieb, mit drei Knospenansätzen und zwei Wurzeln entnommen und in eine neue Pflanzschale mit Kies gesetzt.

Alles läuft nun soweit gut und ohne Chemische Hilfsmittel. Einzig die Fadenalgen sind noch am Rand ansässig. Diese enrütnehme ich regelmäßig mit der Hand. Seit dem Einsatz von Wasserhyazinthe und __ Muschelblume ist das Wasser angenehm klar, doch nicht künstlich Kristallklar. Den Sauerstoffhaushaltes versuche ich grade mit __ Hornkraut zu sichern.

Für den Flachwasserbereich möchte ich noch drei oder vier weitere Blühpflanzen kaufen, um eine stabilere Wasserqualität zu erhalten. Und ein kleiner Wasserfall mit dauerhaft laufender Pumpe soll das Wasser aus der Tiefzone ziehen und mit einem Grobschmutzfilter und einer mikrobiologischen Filterstufe dazu beitragen möglichst wenig Schlamm anzusammeln. Die Anlage werde ich kommendes Jahr bauen.

Wir planen parallel dazu in zwei oder drei Jahren den Teich auf 15,5 qm(maximal erlaubte Größe in unsere Anlage bezgl. unseres Gartens) zu vergrößern mit insgesamt ca. 8.500l Volumen. Mit einer großen ca. 5 qm großen Klär-/Regenerationszone. Das entscheiden wir dann, wenn es soweit ist.


----------

